# Good starting slingshot



## Bangalangs (Jan 30, 2014)

Wondering where a guy could find a good slingshot to learn with? One that's easy to use, and could be used for hunting later on once skill was obtained.


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

The flippinout scout would be a great starting slingshot.


----------



## Bangalangs (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks MiracleWorker, I'll look into it.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

any pocket predator as well :wave:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

A tree fork.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Don't forget A+ slingshot ????


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

Check em out theyre all good just depends on the design you like im sure you could take game with either one.


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

make a tree fork ss real easy to shoot and yes ya can even hunt with it once ya get good at hitting cans at 25 yards :banana:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Check out the "for sale by individuals" section here on the forum, & find one that "clicks" with you, send em' a PM, & wait for a package.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

BunnyBUSTER, A+, Simple Shot, Flatband if you can get one, milbroproshot etc.etc. or you can cut a tree fork and buy some rubber bands.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

My first two slings were the SimpleShot Scout and the Pocket Predator HTS. Each is excellent and has a lot to be said for it, though the Scout is best in a small/medium hand and the HTS is for horizontal shooting only and is best in a large hand. I'd suggest spending some time reading thoroughly through the SimpleShot, Pocket Predator, and Milbro websites as well as the Site Vendors Forum, For Sale By Individuals Forum and the Manufacturer's Forums here in SSF. Good luck with your research, shopping and shooting.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't bypass the Saunders Hawk like I sell. It is very economical and a fine starting slingshot. In fact I have a lot of old time shooters that started with something else and are now shooting the Hawk. I think it is the easiest to change bands on and I have several hunters that shoot it. My kit with the foam grip is also great if you have arthritis. -- Tex


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

just get one or make one. in order to understand what you will like, you will need to try out a few. a low priced one is a good start. in the end, you're not gonna know if you like bands or tubes , full size or small slingshots, single or doubles, gold tb or black tb . theres so many options, its best if you have a starting point to move on from.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

In my opioion there a lot of very nice slingshots out there for the first time user thats want to get into slingshots..

check out Tex's saunder's sling shot low budget price great shooter..or like many other have said simple-shot ..scout sling shot

or the pocket predator slingshot ~the Ranger slingshot...Do some reading about different slingshots..Best of luck on your

choice of shooters~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

How about dragonfly slingshots....

'My companion' ...

Great beginners shape.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Trumark FS-1 or Daisy F16 with Trumark RRT red tubes. Upgrade to the RR2 black tubes for hunting.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

try finding a nice natural fork let it cure take a wood table plain or belt sander and flat square front and back give you a bourd cut feel fork


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Tex....what is your addy for selling???

Dennis


----------

